# Sore boobs 1-2 days after egg transfer



## Sherbet (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello ladies, 

This is going to sound ridiculous! I had my egg transfer on 8.8.2012 and about 2 days later I started getting sore boobs - so this is before implantation would even take place. I'm worried that this is a sign of my impending period as I normally get really sore boobs about a week before my period. I'm also feeling quite hormonal/emotional - and premenstrual. 

Anyone else had or feeling the same?

Wishing you all well in your 2WW!


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya Sherbet xx

I had Sore Boobs from Egg Collection all the way till now (7 n 1/2 weeks pregnant) so it's not a bad thing

I actually thought my period was coming because I get sore boobs just before too 

It Could Be Either From the Injections or The Pessarys or Gel that you are using (if you are) xxx

Good Luck && I hope it's a BFP 4 you  x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Sherbert - its probably due to your pessaries hun.... not a good or bad or pregnancy symptom - but drug induced.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Sherbet (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Mrs Murphy and congratulations on your pregnancy!!! You must be chuffed to bits. 

Thanks too Sheila - I'm going to read your story...

xoxoxox


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Sherbert, I've got my icsi diary printed out to show my little girl when she's older, at the minute they're great for sending her to sleep hahahaha
Sheila


----------



## Sherbet (Jan 8, 2012)

Sheila - I read your story and really enjoyed it. It gave me a lot of hope that your tictac became your little miracle. Gave me a bit of hope as I've been feeling a bit despondent having had 2 morulae transferred - our embryos didn't make it to blastocyst stage.  Although ever since I've been looking out for "sicky burps" lol! Not had any sadly.

Thanks very much xoxox


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Sherbert - I remember going through ET and thinking I was the only one having a 2 celled embie put back - I really thought that I'd have a better change with a blast - but the clinic didn't offer that option at the time - sadly it really is a lottery - the only thing you really do need is a huge heap of luck.... and I'm wishing you that by the truckful.

Sheila


----------



## Sherbet (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Sheila - I need all the luck I can get right now! xoxox


----------

